# CUBE HYBRID by American Whitetail Inc.



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

After they had the competition on the sponsors thread re: the Cube Hybrid, my curiosity was aroused as I was not a winner  and I went ahead and ordered one. They are not in standard production yet so you will have to order by phone for now as far as I know.

http://archerytargets.com/

Anyhow, I received my CUBE Hybrid a after the turn of the year and have had the opportunity to take it down to the range and let everyone have at it and I must say that we were all pretty pleased with its performance..

Pros:

1. Arrows come out with one hand. They are firm but a small twist and they slide right out, just as portrayed in the video. Tips do not melt to the internal packing either

2. Fired crossbow bolts, Monster 7 and several others at this target and it stopped all of them with plenty of room to spare. 

3. Target has enough weight to it that it does not move much at all when struck by the arrows which was a big plus

4. Nice variety of games/targets on each of the 4 sides. Tic tac toe etc. 

5. Outer skin with games appears easily replaceable after wear. Not sure if company will provide that feature, but even if they did not, it would be of little difficulty to perform this maintenance yourself with a simply roll of material and some adhesive



Cons:

1. If you have someone who is not the greatest shot firing at this thing, an arrow could sever the cords that hold the compression lid... 



Overall I have to say this is one of the best cube targets I have and well worth the investment and one that will be nice to take camping with us or just to toss in the backyard.... Well thought out and durable unit and Once I try out the broad-head core, I will post my thoughts on that as well...

Gonna use the Hybrid to sight in my bow to 300+ yds for the golf shoot in February. Should be good fun:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have two of the Hybrid Kings and while they stop every arrow I sling at them; pulling arrows aint no joke. 

How much that bad boy gonna run?????


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol. Arrows come out pretty nicely on this one. Firm, but every one I pulled came out one handed...

If I recall correctly, I paid around 135?? with the broadhead core...


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Been tryin to find out from someone neutral about the cube for a while, can't wait for broadhead shoot review


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

This one looks interesting. Have you tried any other targets of theirs? Their Hybrid King looks like it might work for a beginning target, or someone on a budget.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Can't believe no -one has tried these, wanted non biased reviews, bot a rhino-block now


----------

